# THE LAST BIRD SEASON?



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The other day my wife said to me that with all the uncertainty about the H5N1 strain of avain flu, where and when it will hit North America, and how quickly it will spread, etc. that this fall could be the last bird season for awhile. My first reaction was to tell her she was too worried about something that may not pan out as feared, and that I'd die if things worked out that badly. But, I came to my senses, agreed with her and stated that it would a shame for me to not live the next upland bird season like it was my last. Now I have the green light to enjoy the "last" bird season. I have six weeks of unused holidays that I plan on using this fall to chase ruffies, huns, sharpies and pheasants. I have a 51/2 year old lab in her prime that also needs to live this season as if it was her last! Hopefully the worst does not come to pass, but in the meantime I have the green light to start planning and, believe it or not, purchasing whatever I need for this fall. Usually hunting purchases need to be justified in some way, or balanced off by purchasing new rugs etc. :lol:

My question "Am I falling into some kind of a trap"?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds too good to be true!!!! good luck man! may be by your "last season" she is getting at something else. hahhahahahah! just kidding!


----------

